# Aftermarket AV receiver install...



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ugh, pics not working for me..


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> ugh, pics not working for me..


Strange... I can see them. Hosting with Dropbox. Anyone else not see them?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

im on my work pc so maybe thats the reason. Im just getting the small boxes with an x in them, i will try on my phone

*** ok it works on my phone

very nice!!!!!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, Looks Very Nice! :goodjob:


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Looks nice, is the interface with the car still functioning or nah?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Looks nice, is the interface with the car still functioning or nah?


Yes, vehicle settings and everything is accessible using the steering wheel controls. It also offers the option to customize the stock screen with a message (see photos).


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Looks great... I like this route...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

what did all of this come to if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> what did all of this come to if you dont mind me asking??


$580.52 all shipped to my door.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

how difficult is it to remove the dash? i've got a scratch above my temperature control knob and i'm trying to figure out if i should take it to the dealer or try to remove / replace it myself...


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> how difficult is it to remove the dash? i've got a scratch above my temperature control knob and i'm trying to figure out if i should take it to the dealer or try to remove / replace it myself...


That piece can be removed easily without tools if you have a manual trans... Not sure about the auto. Simply pull up on the "chrome" trim around the base of the sifter boot and it will come off, then pull up vertically on the rear of the silver trim that is around the hvac knobs. Once the rear is out of the center console, pull the trim piece rearward.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> That piece can be removed easily without tools if you have a manual trans... Not sure about the auto. Simply pull up on the "chrome" trim around the base of the sifter boot and it will come off, then pull up vertically on the rear of the silver trim that is around the hvac knobs. Once the rear is out of the center console, pull the trim piece rearward.


excellent. now all i need to do is find a new trim piece to replace it with, hopefully without having to buy the entire kit...


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> excellent. now all i need to do is find a new trim piece to replace it with, hopefully without having to buy the entire kit...


If it is an auto trans, _I believe_ the numbers are below:
94565191 - Silver
94565193 - Titanium
$23.66 on GMPD


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> If it is an auto trans, _I believe_ the numbers are below:
> 94565191 - Silver
> 94565193 - Titanium
> $23.66 on GMPD


it's manual. what's the difference between silver and titanium?

also, is it the same for a 2012 vs a 2011? i have a '12.

GMPD doesn't seem to have anything available for the 2012 yet...


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> it's manual. what's the difference between silver and titanium?
> 
> also, is it the same for a 2012 vs a 2011? i have a '12.


Sorry, I don't know the answer to any of those questions. The part number is not listed on GMPD for a manual. I would take the piece out (again very simple) and see if it is marked with a P/N, then call the parts department of your dealer and get a cost.

Or take the piece out and paint it a custom color


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> Sorry, I don't know the answer to any of those questions. The part number is not listed on GMPD for a manual. I would take the piece out (again very simple) and see if it is marked with a P/N, then call the parts department of your dealer and get a cost.
> 
> Or take the piece out and paint it a custom color


that's actually not a bad idea (taking it out and painting it)...how hard is it to put back together? i remember when i took the shift boot out on my jetta TDI i had a **** of a time trying to get it back on...


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> that's actually not a bad idea (taking it out and painting it)...how hard is it to put back together? i remember when i took the shift boot out on my jetta TDI i had a **** of a time trying to get it back on...


Piece of cake... I could probably have the piece out and back in in less than a minute.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> Piece of cake... I could probably have the piece out and back in in less than a minute.


sweet...i think i'll give it a shot after work today. if i have any issues i'm sure i'll be trying to get in touch with you on here, but it seems easy enough that i should be ok...


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

So some more details...

This retains onstar, door chimes, turn signal tone (stock comes out the front left speaker), av jack in the console, RAP, HVAC control display, etc...

The head unit has HFP, OPP, A2DP, AVRCP, PBAP bluetooth support. I can even skip Pandora tracks on my phone using the steering wheel controls.

Of course I wired it to allow video while in motion too.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

where did you mount the backup cam?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> where did you mount the backup cam?


This is what I used. It replaces one of your license plate lights. The image quality is actually very good.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> This is what I used. It replaces one of your license plate lights. The image quality is actually very good.


does the camera come on automatically when you shift into reverse?

i'm considering doing this, but i'm torn between going full aftermarket like you did, using hemank's system, or just getting the OEM nav unit from a dealer (or GMPD) and staying factory...

oh yeah, one other question: does the stock XM radio work with it?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> does the camera come on automatically when you shift into reverse?
> 
> i'm considering doing this, but i'm torn between going full aftermarket like you did, using hemank's system, or just getting the OEM nav unit from a dealer (or GMPD) and staying factory...
> 
> oh yeah, one other question: does the stock XM radio work with it?


Yes, the rear-view camera comes on automatically when shifting in reverse. The JVC unit I have actually has a select-able camera input, so i can manually activate the camera as well.

The unit is XM ready, meaning it requires another component to use XM.

It can be a tough decision... I was very close to going the Electron Performance route. After getting this installed, I'm very happy with the direction I chose.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Where is the ASWC installed? I'd like to know how you navigate through the stock screen without the knobs. Does the stock buttons on the steering wheel control the aftermarket deck or the stock one?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

bojangles said:


> Where is the ASWC installed? I'd like to know how you navigate through the stock screen without the knobs. Does the stock buttons on the steering wheel control the aftermarket deck or the stock one?


The ASWC connects to the assembled wire harness. The GMOS-044 is actually pre-wired for the ASWC, so it just plugs right into the harness. 

The stock steering wheel controls work perfectly with the aftermarket deck. The stock deck is completely removed from the car.

To enter the control of the stock screen, you hold the mute/end call button for 3 seconds, then you use the seek up & down to scroll the menus and the source button to make a selection. The call/answer button returns you to the previous menu.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> $580.52 all shipped to my door.


What website did you get everything from? Thats an awesome price! And did you get it done professionally, or diy?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> What website did you get everything from? Thats an awesome price! And did you get it done professionally, or diy?


KW-AVX840 - $379.62
GMOS-044 - $99.99
99-3011S - $22.99
Camera - $27.80





40-EU55 - $10.48


It looks like some of the prices have changed since I ordered, but you should be able to find similar deals... I did a LOT of shopping around to find these prices.

I did the install by myself (that's half the fun for me ). Really not all that bad if you've done stuff like this before. I completely assembled the wire harness before I even started in the car. All inter-harness connections I soldered and heat shrunk, everything else I crimped with spade connectors so the system could be easily removed if needed (I can probably be back to the stock system in less than 30 minutes). Nothing particularly difficult about the harness, just a lot of wires to keep straight. There was a fair amount of work in routing the wires/cable for the rear-view camera, but again, if you've done something like this in the past it just takes a little patience. The next big challenge was fitting the HU, harness , GMOS-044 and the ASWC in the dash. The GMOS-044 and the harness are both fairly large. After getting everything in the dash, I realized there is some space between the HU and the HVAC controls that I could have utilized.

Being that I work full-time and have a (awesome) family, I did this project over a weeks time. First few nights I completed the harness. Then one night I installed the camera and ran the cable/wires to the dash. Then Saturday afternoon (my boys were taking a nap) I finished the install.


----------



## justin.hong (Sep 11, 2011)

How do you wire up the harness cable do you know if you can get them ready made ?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

justin.hong said:


> How do you wire up the harness cable do you know if you can get them ready made ?


The GMOS comes with leads and a document telling what each lead does and the head-unit comes with leads and a similar document. A lot of the wires are colored the same between the two, but not all of them. I soldered and applied heat-shrink tubing to each connection, however you could us other means of connecting (but I recommend soldering for a solid connection). I'm not aware of any ready-made harnesses. This would be very difficult since each head-unit manufacturer uses a different plug.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I really like this, except I wish there was a way to get a name brand company to do a system like Electron Performance. I really like the factory system, I only plan to upgrade the speakers, I might just leave it and add a 3G iPad for Navigation and add a remote monitor for the backup camera.

Something like these two photos combined (I don't know if there is enough room though):
EDIT: I don't know if I would want that much stuff visible through the window though. . . might be less likely to get broken into if I had a dash unit.
FURTHER EDIT: FYI: There is no way that would work and allow for a passenger in the front.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you have a picture a little further back to show more of the dash? I'm just curious how it looks all together. I'm not a big fan of the big empty space over the screen and how the bottom corners appear to protrude out of the dash. But if it looks better from a distance I'm interested in getting one.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

BigSlim said:


> Do you have a picture a little further back to show more of the dash? I'm just curious how it looks all together. I'm not a big fan of the big empty space over the screen and how the bottom corners appear to protrude out of the dash. But if it looks better from a distance I'm interested in getting one.


I'm not a big fan of the space above the screen either. I wish it were piano black like the area by the HVAC controls. I actually thought about finding a piece of black vinyl to fill that area.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I really like this, except I wish there was a way to get a name brand company to do a system like Electron Performance. I really like the factory system, I only plan to upgrade the speakers, I might just leave it and add a 3G iPad for Navigation and add a remote monitor for the backup camera.
> 
> Something like these two photos combined (I don't know if there is enough room though):
> EDIT: I don't know if I would want that much stuff visible through the window though. . . might be less likely to get broken into if I had a dash unit.
> FURTHER EDIT: FYI: There is no way that would work and allow for a passenger in the front.


I am gonna install my ASUS Transformer Tablet I just bought at some point... Gotta find a good home in the cruze for it tho...


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks really nice!!!!:goodjob:


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

So I'm looking to get rid of this system if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Man. Why so fast?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rescue09 said:


> Man. Why so fast?


I love the system, just looking to spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## justin.hong (Sep 11, 2011)

How did you get your factory screen to display. what did you plug it into? I have just had my head unit installed and the factory screen isn't on or displaying anything.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

justin.hong said:


> How did you get your factory screen to display. what did you plug it into? I have just had my head unit installed and the factory screen isn't on or displaying anything.


Read the entire thread... All of the components I used are listed... I'm assuming whoever did the install neglected to include the GMOS-044.


----------



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Your setup looks great! I have a Pioneer AppRadio, the 99-3011S dash mount kit, and an iPhone 4Gs, and want to put this AppRadio in my 2012 Cruze Eco with the standard radio which includes the connectivity package in 2012). Can I use the same wiring hardware and modules as you used and still keep all steering wheel controls and all OnStar functions? Or does my head unit use different wiring hardware? Also, will I lose the connections in the console? Thanks!


----------



## justin.hong (Sep 11, 2011)

With regards to the ASWC did you have to hold down the volume key on the steering wheel to program it or some other way. ASWC doesn't list the cruze in the manual.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

justin.hong said:


> With regards to the ASWC did you have to hold down the volume key on the steering wheel to program it or some other way. ASWC doesn't list the cruze in the manual.


Here are the instructions specific to the Cruze. I hope this helps.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

How in the world did you customize your factory display to say "Ryan's Cruze"?



oolowrideoo said:


> For those of you interested, I installed a aftermarket AV receiver in my 2011 Cruze this weekend. I considered the Electron Performance route along with the Asian "OE look" units, but decided for a number of reasons that straight aftermarket was going to be the best route for me. Nothing specifically wrong with the Electron Performance unit (actually looks pretty nice), but it's just now what I was looking for. My install consisted of a JVC KW-AVX840 AV receiver, Metra GMOS-044 interface, Metra 99-3011S dash kit, Metra/Axxess ASWC steering wheel control interface, Metra 40-EU55 antenna adapter and an asian rear-view camera from ebay. So far, I'm extremely pleased with the setup.
> 
> I did not go with a navigation unit only because I have navigation on my phone (Droid X) for free. The navigation units average ~$200 more for a comparable system along with the charge for updating the maps. As a side note, I didn't have to cut a single wire in the car for this install. Once the harness was complete, everything just plugged in.
> 
> See images below and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

That function comes as part of the GMOS-044...


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> That function comes as part of the GMOS-044...


Could I trouble you for the instructions to doing that? I cannot find anything detailing that feature anywhere.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Could I trouble you for the instructions to doing that? I cannot find anything detailing that feature anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


Cruze info.txt
Chevy Cruze
When using 99-3011S and GMOS-44 you use the SWC's to navigate the
display menus:
Press and hold Off hook for 3 sec display menu will come up
To scroll through the menu's use seek up and down
To make a selection use the Source button which should be the center
button between seek up and down.
Page 1


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> Cruze info.txt
> Chevy Cruze
> When using 99-3011S and GMOS-44 you use the SWC's to navigate the
> display menus:
> ...


So it is part of the "Personalized" menu? I might take the leap on a project like this.
I have everything put together on amazon, but I am thinking that I might take the silver trim piece to a body shop to have professionally painted piano black.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

keveburd said:


> So it is part of the "Personalized" menu? I might take the leap on a project like this.
> I have everything put together on amazon, but I am thinking that I might take the silver trim piece to a body shop to have professionally painted piano black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


Yes, this is for the personalized/customization menu. I'm currently attempting to sell my entire system. Are you interested? Otherwise, I can sell just the installation components.

Let me know


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I would be, but I am specifically wanting to go with navigation.

And right now the only way I can justify doing it was with 12 months 0% interest on a new Amazon.com Store Card and can afford to pay it off in the next few months.

Plus I have a few other things on order with them that makes it better for me.

I really wish I could help you out there, but I want the JVC KWNT800HDT since it comes with the navigation. I also found a different camera on eBay, it costs a little more but it uses LED's so I won't be worrying about anything melting (I know it's highly unlikely but I still worry about stuff like that). Also I am getting a bunch of tech manuals I need for work (shh, I am also ordering the wife's birthday gift in the same invoice).

And since the wiring harnesses are not exactly the easiest thing to do/undo, I wouldn't want to try to lowball you on the trim, GMOS-044 and the ASWC. I think you would have better luck selling a complete turn key install to someone on here that wants everything.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

And I just re-read that, if I sounded like a jerk I apologize, that was not my intention.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

keveburd said:


> And I just re-read that, if I sounded like a jerk I apologize, that was not my intention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


No worries here 

I've been trying to sell the package, but no one seems to be interested. At least no one that has money.


----------



## Wired_Dad (Mar 29, 2012)

oolowrideoo, were you able to tap into the existing bluetooth mic or did you have to install a new one?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Most JVC units come with a new microphone. Mine did, haven't decided where to put it yet, but I am thinking above the driver's door near the headliner.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


----------



## upshaw87 (Sep 10, 2011)

oolowrideoo I'm actually interested in buying your system...what's your price?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

upshaw87 said:


> oolowrideoo I'm actually interested in buying your system...what's your price?


$500 which is a killer deal.


----------



## Chevy_man_'12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does it have rca output for amp n subs?


----------



## paintballpimp (Feb 28, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> $500 which is a killer deal.


Do you still have this for sale?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry, it's sold.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

think tu use your thread to make my headunit setup like your setup. You think its a good headunit? Can you recomended this? Any usb ext port or aux on this unit?

thanks.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

patatewz said:


> think tu use your thread to make my headunit setup like your setup. You think its a good headunit? Can you recomended this? Any usb ext port or aux on this unit?
> 
> thanks.


It's not a bad unit at all. Bluetooth for phone is not as good as that built into the car though. You can find more info here.


----------



## CRUZIFIED (Jan 13, 2013)

Dear friends,
I need to do some wiring work, on my 2012 CRUZE LS and I can not figure out what kind/size of "female spade connector" is used for the fuse box, next to the battery.
Since some people have done wiring work, I hope someone can tell me what size of spade terminal is needed.
I am trying to use the fuse #48 for fog lights.

Thanks in advance


----------

